# Dog blaster



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope someone can help

I want to get a dog blaster/dryer for Ted, can anyone recommend the best one to get (and from where) as there seem to be loads of different ones on the market.

Thank you


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jos

if you look towards the end of Mairi's ''bath time'' thread in the pictures section we have been discussing blasters and there is a link to the one I use. This was recommended as a good all rounder for home use by Groomers online.
I am very happy with it and wouldn't be without it - especially with the winter approaching!


----------

